# Where are all the grouse hunters???



## jurso

Isnt anybody gearing up for sharptail??
The opener is right around the corner.
Was thinking of a quick Medora area hit...
Has anyone any reports from there, or what conditions to expect once I get out that way??


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I'm so excited about the opener, but I haven't found anywhere to go yet (other than some plots land). Went out "scouting" over the weekend and knocked on a couple doors but no one was home and it didn't look like I had just missed them?!?!?!? The next 2 weekends I'll be at the lake with the inlaws so no scouting/door knocking time.

I'll be trying to stay w/in 60 miles of Fargo though so I can't give any insight into the Medora area. Good luck, I'm looking forward to some bacon wrapped jalepeno grouse breast !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horsager

I was through western ND last week, it's as green as I've seen it there this late in the summer in a long time. I don't know what effect that'll have on the birds, maybe keep them spread out a bit as there's lots of available food. They've had an easy summer, I'd expect a good number of chicks survived this summer. All of this is just guessing except the green everywhere.


----------



## drjongy

I can't wait for grouse opener. I think this year it's just a week after dove opens. This year I would really like to try for a ruffed grouse as well but I never seem to find the time to make the treck North.


----------



## white88

two of will be up there on opener from iowa, i have been anxiously waiting for over a month. came up there last year and had a good time and did very well for the first time. we limited out every day but one and that day we were only one short. also ran into some partridge. i don't know why there hasn't been so many hits this year. i know the gfp hasn't posted the counties with the highest success rates the year before, and i'm still waiting for the plots to be updated. good luck everyone. i've been hearing that it is a lot greener this year, last year we were in an area with extreme fire danger.


----------



## jurso

a buddy told me the rattlesnake situation in the Medora area is pretty tough.. I HATE RATTLERS!!
Maybe wait for a frost before the trek out there, even though the birds will be thier usual spooky selves, it's better than watchin out for them things every step..


----------



## Springer

I should be going at least one day that opening weekend.
I know my son is really excited to go.


----------



## Dick Monson

I think maybe the grouse in eastern ND got dinged by all the rain in June. I know the partridge did. Lots of late second attempts. They are about half the size of a pop can now.


----------



## Nick Roehl

I'm ready to knock down a few sharptails. I make a killer grouse and dumpling stew. I don't think the spring rains affect the grouse as much as the pheasants. I'm about a month out of hip replacement surgery, just hoping to be able to walk decently.I'm young so I think I'll be ready.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

> I'm about a month out of hip replacement surgery, just hoping to be able to walk decently.I'm young so I think I'll be ready.


Know how you feel... sort of. Had my second knee replacement back in March, but it's a heck of lot better than before. You'll be as good as new in no time.

On another subject, does anyone know if the Linton area all the way to say Wishek or Lehr is considered good grouse country. I know its known for Pheasants just wondering about grouse?


----------



## redlabel

Took part in the "Wings to Wing" ride yesterday and it got the excitement level up when I rode past several areas I will be hunting in a few weeks.

Gotta find that guy with the killer grouse and dumpling stew


----------



## griffman

I'm pumped and ready.....13 days and counting, weekend off, new (to me) shotgun....life is good!



redlabel said:


> Took part in the "Wings to Wing" ride yesterday


What was this?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The last 3 times out scouting Central ND, in well known areas, I've only seen 3 grouse total. Very unusual.


----------



## redlabel

redlabel said:


> Took part in the "Wings to Wing" ride yesterday
> What was this?


----------



## always_outdoors

Meeting up with buddies in a local area. Plenty to walk and sometimes we even shoot a bird. Mostly good for our health and for our dogs.

If things get tricky we will be setting the hen duck decoys out on bales and setting up in the mornings for some decoy action. (it still amazes me that it works as well as it does).


----------



## R y a n

live2hunt said:


> If things get tricky we will be setting the hen duck decoys out on bales and setting up in the mornings for some decoy action. (it still amazes me that it works as well as it does).


Shhh!! :wink: That's still a bit of a secret!

Just think if the guy who invented spinning wings had kept that little secret to himself! We don't want the grouse getting too decoy shy so quickly!



Ryan


----------



## redlabel

griffman said:


> I'm pumped and ready.....13 days and counting, weekend off, new (to me) shotgun....life is good!
> 
> 
> 
> redlabel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took part in the "Wings to Wing" ride yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> What was this?
Click to expand...

North Dakota GWRRA (Gold Wing Road Riders Association) had a get together for some food and fun in Wing. Everyone gets there on the Gold Wing so it is called Wings to Wing.

I had to take the golf clubs off mine first, cause I sometimes use mine as a golf cart, before I could go.


----------



## njsimonson

> I make a killer grouse and dumpling stew.


Can you post the recipe for us?


----------



## redlabel

I asked for it and got it sent to me. It sounds like it will be better than just delicious when we try it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

When I got out of the shower this AM, I looked at my bed and noticed the princess on her perch (Remmi). She looked as lazy as ever so to get her blood boiling I asked her if she "wanted to go hunting." Her ears perched up, she looked around the room......only to notice I was putting on my suit rather than brush pants. She quickly lowered her head, took a deep breathe and sighed.

I can't wait to see her reaction tonight while I clean my gun and lay out my gear! She will be bouncing and howling throughout the living room! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson

Sounds like a rainy start to the season tomorrow. Maybe you guys out west will have better conditions.


----------



## drjongy

njsimonson said:


> Sounds like a rainy start to the season tomorrow. Maybe you guys out west will have better conditions.


Some of my best grouse hunting has been in the rain, just as long as it's not too heavy a downpour.


----------



## njsimonson

I don't know if this is a downpour, but I'd consider it "NON HUNTABLE QUANTITIES" of rain. As clear as last night was, I thought the weather man might be wrong...but he's never wrong about rain...only nice weather.

Maybe we'll get out after noon?!?


----------



## drjongy

3 of us hunted in the rain Saturday the whole time but we were done by 12:30. I was soaked everywhere but my legs (Scheel's upland pants). Even my Danners soaked through. Sunday was actually harder to get our birds. There was dense fog until about 9:00.


----------

